#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  Does Anyone familiar with Cisco online courses for Networking?

## Medusa

Hey guys!!!
I am a beginner who interest in Networking. I only studied the basic of Networking like sup-netting and supernetting,VSLR and some little basics.
I heard about Cisco online courses. So can anyone tell me about that who already follow any courses from Cisco?

Thank you in advance.I am waiting for your suggestions. :feedback please:

----------


## MDilbara

CBT Nuggets and TrainSignal are few of the places which does a good job in online learning for networking and stuff. Give a try. It's not free though

----------


## Medusa

Opps. O.k thank you i will work on it.

----------


## gajajeni

Complete Computer networking notes guides tutorials this site provide you the major study guide for CCNA provide by Cisco if you want to follow Cisco courses you need to register your self through an institute providing this course.

----------


## Moana

> Hey guys!!!
> I am a beginner who interest in Networking. I only studied the basic of Networking like sup-netting and supernetting,VSLR and some little basics.
> I heard about Cisco online courses. So can anyone tell me about that who already follow any courses from Cisco?
> 
> Thank you in advance.I am waiting for your suggestions.


This certification offers a level of knowledge that’s useful to a centralized network engineer when working with a remote engineer, allowing them to focus on their specific job.

----------

